# Health-care/Remicade medication



## tango75 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi,

We are planning to move from Israel to Makati. 2, 3 years.
I suffer of Psoriasis Arthritis and in my country I receive a treatment paid by the country. This is very expensive and the medicine is called Remicade. I get a shot every 2 months.
How it works/would work in Philippines?
How/where can I check?
This medication is a must for me. 
Thank u


----------



## MR2 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Remicade*

As far as I can tell; Remicade aka Infliximab is available in the Philippines. I have not used it, but it is on my list for later. 

Google the filipino doctor

You will find it listed under drugs.(no prices though)

I take Humira currently. I receive Humira from the manufacturer for free. I was planning on getting my visa ahead of time at the Embassy in Atlanta, and bringing enough with me on the plane in a travel cooler.


----------



## lordzden (Oct 20, 2013)

You may research good hospitals in Makati, then try calling them. Then enquire about your medication.


----------

